# PVR 721 L1.04 Software Update NOW AVAILABLE!



## Scott Greczkowski

Just got a note, L1.04 will be released for the 721 later this evening! This is good news!

Let me know when you get it!


----------



## Ronster

Now we can start bugging ya about the release of L1.05 

Just kidding Scott. Your doing great.


----------



## bfennema

I'm sure we'll all see it when we believe it =)


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Just to note, the update is only going out to a handfull of people tonight, the release will go out to everyone else tommorow night between 8 - 9pm Mountain Time.

If you do get it tonight, let us know!


----------



## Halfsek

Dumb question, but how do we know when we get it?


----------



## John Corn

My 721 is still at L103. 

Halfsek,

Press the small gray button "Menu" on your remote.

Cursor down to ......"6. System Setup"
Press "Select"
Cursor to "1. System Info"
Press "Select"

On this screen look for SW Version which is " L103 HABD-N"

When you get your update the SW Version will be L104 *****


----------



## thomasmaly

6:45 AM CST, still L103.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Remember in order for your 721 to finish its update you need to power off and power on the machine so that the update is processed. 

You can tell when you get an update by looking at the Software Updates screen on the 721. If there is an update downloaded it will tell you an update has been received and that you need to cycle the power to process the update.

Again the update is expected tonight at 8 - 9 PM Mountain Time.


----------



## thomasmaly

Scott do you mean just power off with the remote, or do a hard reboot by holding power button in for 10 seconds?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Off with the remote is fine.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Just got a note.

L1.04 is NOW UP on the satellite! This means L1.04 is NOW available!

Look forward to your reports.


----------



## ScottE

Whoo Hoo it is downloading now. Now just for the bug fix download and I will be happier.

dkangel


----------



## marshalk

Do we have a rundown on what L104 does? Is there anything besides the compressed guide capabilities in there?

Thanks for keeping us posted on this.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Cool, Glad to hear you are getting it. I am at work and won't be able to check mine until I get home.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Boy Dish was QUICK in updating their software version chart!

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/support/technical/software_versions/index.asp

L1.04 is already listed.


----------



## Bill Mullin

> _Originally posted by ScottE _
> *Whoo Hoo it is downloading now.*


How could you tell? I ask because at about noon (ET) my green light was flashing on and off. Thinking another 721 bug had surfaced, I rebooted. After the boot the light started blinking again, but I was taping 2 shows at 12:15 which interrupted the green light. Anyway, did I screw up things?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Here is official instructions from Echostar on how to do a software download on your 721

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/support/technical/software_download/index.asp?ID=3

The only thing L1.04 adds is support for compressed guide data. No other fixes or additions are in L1.04 that I know of.

One contact told me that L1.04 also "preps" the 721 for L1.05, so who knows.


----------



## SParker

I am getting it as well. I see a orange light on my receiver.


----------



## ScottE

For Bill Mullin:

My Receivers green light was blinking also so I went to the system info and selected the check for updates and it showed the status of the download. When it finished I turned off the receiver and waited for a bit and voila - L104.


dkangel


----------



## EvanS

hooked up my new 721 last night and there it is!!!
L104 1st thing this morning


----------



## Jason

I got my L104 at 1pm Eastern today.


----------



## Bill Mullin

> _Originally posted by ScottE _
> *My Receivers green light was blinking also so I went to the system info and selected the check for updates and it showed the status of the download. When it finished I turned off the receiver and waited for a bit and voila - L104.*


Thanks for the info - after my 721 finishes recording (2 movies), I'll run the update manually.

- Bill


----------



## jannlinder

Yeah...downloading at 11:22 pacific time!!!

this "software upgrade" screen is cool. Anyone know what this fixes?

thx
Jann


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

This post about tells you what is added to the L1.04 release.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=66277#post66259


----------



## treiher

Exciting stuff! Any idea when L1.05 is coming? Just curious.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

I knew someone would ask that today. 

No idea when L1.05 is coming, who knows maybe we will get it before the tech chat.


----------



## treiher

Well I hated to ask, after everything you've been through with L1.04. Guess I've finally arrived as a true satellite techno-nerd, when I realized last night during the election coverage, I was more interested in my L1.04 upgrade which will really do nothing visible for me. Kept checking system info. and software menus.


----------



## jannlinder

Is the count-up on the elapsed time on tyhe 721 supposed to keep resetting to zero during software upgrade process?

My counter goes from :00 to :30 seconds and then back down to 00 again. Sometimes it does not even reach :30. It has been "upgrading" since 11:20am Pacific time.

Just wondering.

Jann


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Unplug your 721 for a few minutes, then plug it back in. It should then take the download.


----------



## jannlinder

Doing that now...jeez i love this.

Will report back.

Jann


----------



## jannlinder

I unplugged it and now go to Menu -> 6 -> 7 

the 721 reports "No upgrade available"

ARGHHH What now?
;(
Jann


----------



## jannlinder

Never mind...it is downloading correctly now. 

Saying Downloading group # of ##

Counter is **not** resetting (thank gawd!)

Finally!

Jann


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Yeah the software is refed every so often, so when you unplug you need to wait for the next starting point to jump in and download.


----------



## thomasmaly

Hey Scott when your sources don't mislead you....you are right on the money....myDBS hero!!!!


----------



## jannlinder

<chant>
We Love Scott!
We Love Scott!
We Love Scott!
</chant>

Now, those NON-Gold members: Support this board with money so Scott can keep doing his thing!

Jann


----------



## thomasmaly

I said he was my hero....didn't say I love him...geeeesh


----------



## John Corn

Honestly, I don't know where Scott finds the time to do what he does around here.

GREAT JOB SCOTT !!!!


----------



## Bill D

I got it, and I was stuck on L102, advanced tech never was able to get me L103. yippie
I told my wife we got a new ver of software, she said great so now it will work all the time...
She wasn't happy it fixed nothing, 
thanks Scott...
Now Dish fix some bugs, it's been 3 months !!


----------



## SParker

Yea some wacky conflicting timers need to be fixed especially ones that ARENT conflicts! Like weekly for wednesday conflicting with weekly for Saturdays! 

P.S. Scott you da man!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Thanks Everyone for your comments.

As you know I don't make a single cent here at DBSTalk. I am just a volunteer (Chris owns the board) I am happy to be able to lend my talent (if I can call it that :lol and support to help Chris in making DBSTalk the Best Board around

As far as supporting DBSTalk again the money does not go to me, instead ALL the money goes to pay for our server co-location and bandwidth. Because of the generous support of some of our members we have been able to keep DBSTalk 100% Ad free. We plan on never having any type of commercial ads or pop-ups here.

People who have donated are called Gold Members, which give them access to a special message area, and as of late our Gold Members have been helping us with some big projects which we are working on, as well as helping us beta test a new piece of software we hope to release to all in December. 

If you donated, thank you, if you haven't, oh well...  I thank you for being here anyways, it makes me feel good that you like DBSTalk enough to make us a regular stop on your browsing schedule. 

I would like to thank my contacts who have been providing me the information which I pass along to you guys, I think these people understand that people are intrested in the 721. I find it refreshing that they do read all the 721 topics and take each comment good or bad to heart. Ultimately I believe that Dish Network wants the 721 to be the best product it can be.

I know a few occations they have written software updates only to see suggestions here and scrap what they just wrote to implement the idea that was mentioned here. 

You guys provide valuable feedback to the 721 team, and I think they would like the thank you too. 

Now if you will excuse me, I am gonna go check to see if my 721 got the update.


----------



## swinslow

Update arrived here in San Ramon CA (SF Bay Area) today. Checked when I got home from work about 5pm pacific and it said it was there and to reboot. No problems to report...Steve


----------



## jerryyyyy

I called to complain and of course the download started while I was on the phone with them. I missed two recordings yesterday. I hope this works towards a swolution.


----------



## marshalk

I came home this evening after turning off the unit last night. When I checked it was on L104. No reboot or anything. As someone who can only get 119 I am happy it can download the software. I have had no problems for over a month and have not had to reboot the entire time. tres cool...


----------



## bfennema

Well, when I got home turning on my 721 had no effect.. It just sat their on a black screen. (I could turn the front panel light off and on with the power button, but nothing - not even sys info on the front panel did anything). So, I hard power cycled the box. When it came back I had 104.... I think I'd rather have 103 and an uncrashed box than 104 =) This doesn't bode well for my trust in future upgrades....


----------



## W1CPO

Got L1.04 last night… no reboot necessary… smooth as a gravy sandwich!


----------



## rmoore3d

I received L1.04 and later noticed that the fan was not running on one of my 721's that was turned off (standby). Could it be that they fixed the constantly running fan.


----------



## jferris33

I got L1.04 yesterday and have done some tests to see if any of the known problems were fixed. 

Previously on my system if I pressed the select button while looking at a future program in the guide it would set the program up to record but would actually record something random (or so it seemed). Now this feature seems to work like if should.

Also, previously if I pressed the record button while watching a program it would prompt me for how to end the recording. If I selected "Stop at end of event" I found that it would keep recording forever. Now that also seems to work as you would expect.

Looks like we are making progress.


----------



## DmitriA

Both of these have worked for me since the beginning


----------



## Bill D

> _Originally posted by jferris33 _
> *I got L1.04 yesterday and have done some tests to see if any of the known problems were fixed.
> 
> Previously on my system if I pressed the select button while looking at a future program in the guide it would set the program up to record but would actually record something random (or so it seemed). Now this feature seems to work like if should.
> 
> Also, previously if I pressed the record button while watching a program it would prompt me for how to end the recording. If I selected "Stop at end of event" I found that it would keep recording forever. Now that also seems to work as you would expect.
> 
> Looks like we are making progress. *


I also have never had these problems, L104 is supposed to just do something with compressing the guide, so itakes up less bandwidth I presume.
Maybe it was a reboot which made some of those problems work correctly


----------



## jferris33

Well, all I can say is that both of the mentioned items didn't work on my system.

I called the Dish tech support folks and reported the problem and they told me that they were "known" problems that would be corrected in the next software release - i.e. L1.04....


----------



## Bill D

That's weird, but I guess as long as it works who cares right??
It would be nice if dish sent out a press release or something on their site that talks about upgrades and what they do..


----------



## belador

Hello all.

Posting a report on the new release....

My 721 got the update while I was at work this past Wed. When I looked to see if I got an software update waiting, the page said "No Updates". So I checked the System info page and there it is, L104. 

Apearrily(sp) It recieved the update and proceeded to do the update since the 721 was off which is very nice.  

No problems so far. 

BTW, I just got the 721 hooked up week ago today thanks to Dish Depot with a new a Dish 500 and legacy quad LNBF. Took me about 2 hours since I had to replace the dish bracket along with the dish and the LNBF and had to repoint the Dish sans compass but I did it do the HARD way!!!  

I also have a 3000 reciever that it is awaiting a third cable to be strung from the dish to inside the house.


----------



## jcrash

well, still no 104 here.

We had a major event the day it came out though. I think that was Wednesday. We were recording two programs at the same time and I hit the power switch on the remote to put it in standby mode or whatever that is supposed to do.

Well, wouldnt you know it proceeded to lock up. I couldnt get it back on and had to unplug it. The little orange light for MESSAGE was lit while it was locked up, perhaps the update being available was part of my problem??

Anyway, as I said, no 104 here.


----------



## jerryyyyy

Can it be true that after this update there are fewer programming errors and missed shows. Have not had any since update???


----------



## jcrash

Is there anyway to force my machine to realize there is an update? I read the link someone posted, but that only works if your receiver knows the update exists.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Do this.

turn on PIP, switch windows, turn off PIP.

Check the software update screen in 10 minutes you should see it downloading.

This is what I had to do for mine.


----------



## jcrash

Nope, still no 104. Also, I finally got a surger protector that also protects the phoneline and I tried out the caller ID functionality for the first time last night. No info ever came up onscreen even after I "enabled caller id popup" on the menu.


----------

